# Sony DSC-HX90V



## norberto (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi All,

I have just bought this camera, and iam a complete novice. 

I am just wanting to know how to clear the monitor of all information, so have just blank screen with picture on it.

Need very quick reply going on holiday tomorrow. LOL

Thanks             Mick


----------



## danisat (Apr 26, 2018)

Acabo de leer esto...quizás un poco tarde no?
Tengo la misma cámara.. 


norberto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just bought this camera, and iam a complete novice.
> 
> ...


----------

